

Data Mining Algorithms Map - alok-g
http://saedsayad.com/

======
alok-g
The section on modeling [1] is also a great introduction.

[1] [http://saedsayad.com/modeling.htm](http://saedsayad.com/modeling.htm)
(Click the links on this page, they aren't just going to Wikipedia. :-)

------
ivan_ah
Concept map = good.

Clickable concept maps with useful explanations behind each link = even
better!

Awesome!

------
notastartup
holy crap this is awesome stuff for those that are clueless about the data
mining topic.

